# Copper/brass thread sealant?



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi,

Does anyone know what the industry standard product is for sealing threads on brass/copper threads? Cherub seems to be covered externally on a lot of boiler connections with some stuff that has now baked on and where I won't disturb it, I'd suspect it will be all ok, but just in case I'd want to check









I came across Loctite 567 but not sure if that's any good?

Cheers!


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

I always use a couple of turns of PTFE tape.

There's a video of a visit to the Rocket Espresso factory somewhere. In that video it shows someone assembling joints using sealant from a red Loctite bottle. If you look closely, you may be able to see the grade used.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

I presume these parts are going into water? If so PTFE tape is good. Plumbers mate will also work. I would suggest Loctite 242 is what you are after as it works with dissimilar metals.


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

So this is an example on a Cherub manifold on a couple of blanking ends. Looks like it baked on due to temp but it must have been added for a reason?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Jet Lube V2plus is approved for potable water, gas and use on metal and plastic. Working temp -45 up to 260C+


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Thank you El carajillo, will have a look. To side track a bit - the steam and hot water valve stems on Cherub are greased. Is this anything like petroleum jelly or something a bit more special?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

For thread sealent, liquid teflon is good (from screwfix); or just use teflon tape.

Food grade silicone grease is the stuff to use on seals, gaskets, etc. Ebay is your friend....


----------

